# City Stars Mall



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Quick question: 

Does anyone know what time the stores open in City stars, particularly toys r us. Is there also a Playmobil shop in the mall? 

I was going to call, but ...well you know what it's like, sometimes the easiest things are just too complicated in Egypt...

Cheers!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check their website.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Stores open 11am according to the website. 
Cant believe thats' right , its too late in the morning...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it is. Arrived their one morning 10am. nothing was open. that was a while ago. do not like going there. too far from Ma'adi.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it too far from Maadi. And I'll have to choose one morning in the next two weeks to go, do the christmas shopping and manage to be back in Maadi by 12.30 to pick up the children from school. Sounds impossible.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Does anyone know what time the stores open in City stars, particularly toys r us. Is there also a Playmobil shop in the mall?
> 
> ...


Don't know much about City Stars but if you are looking for a Playmobil store there should be on inside Dandy Mall in 6th of October.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! I do remember seeing a playmobil store in the top floor in Dandy mall. But its just too far, and time is not on my side. 
I shall try to call them and see if they would deliver to Maadi. 

Last christmas we had a playmobile store in road 9 maadi, but it closed down after the revolution. My kids were gutted.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes it too far from Maadi. And I'll have to choose one morning in the next two weeks to go, do the christmas shopping and manage to be back in Maadi by 12.30 to pick up the children from school. Sounds impossible.


Good luck, do not think you will make it...


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I was in City Stars a few weeks ago and some stores including Virgin didn't open until 1:00. it was very frustrating as we got about 11 and most things were shut. It was a Friday though, maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

yes, that makes a difference. Most shops open on Friday after prayers.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Stores open 11am according to the website.
> Cant believe thats' right , its too late in the morning...


I was there today. Arrived at about 9.45, waited ouside till 10am when the let us in the Mall. Most shops, including toy's r us, katz, mark's spencer, VIrgin Megastore HM etc were opened when we arrived. 
By 11.15ish we were out with our xmas shopping. :clap2: Made it back to Maadi by 12.15!

Unsurprisingly, the informatino given in their webpage is wrong. Shops/Mall open at 10am


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

RPC said:


> Don't know much about City Stars but if you are looking for a Playmobil store there should be on inside Dandy Mall in 6th of October.


We made the trip to Dandy Mall yesterday in search of the playmobil shop. It was closed and the shop had been emptied. We then enquired to the store right next if Playmobil was closed for the weekend, only to be told that it had permanently closed down months ago. 




It is starting to sound like Playmobil is off the wish list this ChristmaS.


----------

